# March to the Mashing of the Controller



## McMurphy (Mar 2, 2005)

Now that Star Ocean is out of the way, I have picked up an used copy of the original 2001-2002 Devil May Cry PS2 game by Capcom (the makers of Resident Evil).  So far I am liking it....even if it is a little too hard for this eternal retro player.

What is everyone else mashing their controllers (or keyboards) to this March?


----------



## Leto (Mar 2, 2005)

Still WoW. And possibly Act of War for a review.


----------



## Alucard (Mar 2, 2005)

Still playing Diablo 2(completed multiple times), love that game, also still playing Dungeon Siege Legends of Aranna, and if I get really nostalgic I get Eye of the Beholder 1-3 outand play them,  been trying to get hold of Ravenloft Stone Prophet and Menzoberranzan but can't find them,  anybody know??


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 3, 2005)

Probably WoW when I get time to go and buy it, but still Rome TW & Medieval TW with a liberal dose of Freelancer (Modded to ReBalance) HL2 and Doom3 thrown in to alleviate boredom


----------

